# Need crossbow bolt advice



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Have been working on my crossbow and it is frustrating so let me ask some of you if my results are typical….

Its not a top end bow, it’s a Barnett Quad400 and I have about 12 bolts & all are the proper bolts for the bow…. Its shoots all bolts in a 1.5inch group at 20 yrds, when I move out to 40 yrds, only 7 bolts make a 3inch group, out to 50 its 4 bolts making a 4-5 inch group and 2 bolts @ 60 making a 4-5 inch group…. So, out of 12 bolts, only 2 perform like I believe they should… the bow appears consistent but the bolts do not… upon inspection, I see no reason for the problems….. My uncle says the same… he bought a ten point titan & 6 new bolts… 3 group tight & 3 were all over the place & unusable… I’ve googled it but there are many opinions…


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Horton bone collector and the carbon express bolts work good for me.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Barnett Penetrator and shoot Carbon Express Surge 20" bolts with 100 gr tips. Performs really well. I had Horton bolts and they did what you say. 40-50 yds. is my max.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I also shoot carbon express, out of a 12 pack of bolts only 3 did not perform as advertised. And they are marked for under a 30 yard shot,,


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

The first thing I would do is make sure they all weigh alike. Then I would spin em to see if any of them are out of whack.

After that, I would mark the two that run the best out the farthest and make sure I load those first when it counts.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I like Kenny's advice


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just bought a crossbow and I shoot the cheap carbon express 20" bolts from walmart and they do pretty good. Barnett recommends the 18" bolts that come with the bow (Barnett BCR/Recruit) but the 20" do just fine. Shanked a little boar hog yesterday at about 30 yards


----------

